# Welche Klasse Ist am schwersten zu spielen pvp



## Evelex (28. März 2009)

Was sagt ihr


----------



## IIX (28. März 2009)

eindeutig mage, vileicht nicht heutzutage.. aber arena ist eh am arsch atm.


----------



## Kelzón (28. März 2009)

der dk natürlich man braucht immerhin eine taste für icey touch


----------



## Bodog (28. März 2009)

Hallo,

Das kann man nicht sagen, denn es kommt auf den Spieler an.
Der eine meint diese Klasse ist schwer zu spielen, der andere meint diese.
Wenn es eine geben würde, würde sie keiner mehr spielen^^

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Shadoweffect (28. März 2009)

Wer hat Hunter angeklickt ?


----------



## Ollimua (29. März 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach Shadow-Priest und Mage.


----------



## dragon1 (29. März 2009)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Wer hat Hunter angeklickt ?


*PRUST* jetzt hab ich meine kola an der tastatur xD


----------



## TwentyONE (31. März 2009)

Ganz klar Priester, hier wird dir kein Fehler verziehen - einmal Pennen mit Heal oder Schild etc.
und du liegst im Staub vor den Stiefel deines Gegners.


----------



## Shadoweffect (31. März 2009)

TwentyONE schrieb:


> Ganz klar Priester, hier wird dir kein Fehler verziehen - einmal Pennen mit Heal oder Schild etc.
> und du liegst im Staub vor den Stiefel deines Gegners.



Alle Heiler sind fehlertolerant.
Shadowpriest ist da ganze Ecken härter, da jeder CC sitzen muss.


----------



## Maewyn (1. April 2009)

ich würd ma melee shami sagen (wenn du noch wirklich was reißen willst, kommste ohne makros etc. nicht aus) , neben (heal/diszi)priestern und auch affliction locks sind bestimmt nicht so ohne.

an jene die dks und hunter anklicken... schaut euch ma world of instantcraft an... hunter und dks ownen in der arena mit nem /castrandom (!!!!) makro mit allen wichtigen fertigkeiten ohne probleme...


----------



## Shadoweffect (3. April 2009)

Maewyn schrieb:


> ich würd ma melee shami sagen (wenn du noch wirklich was reißen willst, kommste ohne makros etc. nicht aus) , neben (heal/diszi)priestern und auch affliction locks sind bestimmt nicht so ohne.
> 
> an jene die dks und hunter anklicken... schaut euch ma world of instantcraft an... hunter und dks ownen in der arena mit nem /castrandom (!!!!) makro mit allen wichtigen fertigkeiten ohne probleme...



Melee Shami ist keine PvP-Specc, einfach nur blöd damit PvP zu spielen.

Und ein Resto-Schamane mit gutem Gear ist stark.


----------



## Keula1 (3. April 2009)

Ich find, ohne witz, das die Affliction warlocks in arena wirklich sehr schwer zu spielen sind.
Ich würde von mir behaupten ich habe einige Arena erfahrung auch im höheren Bereich, hatte einen Warlock rolled und ich muss echt sagen, das er im Moment, gerade in Arena, sehr schwer zu spielen ist.

Und ich mein das nicht als whine post oder so, einfach ne feststellung von mir.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. April 2009)

Wie echt 3 Leute DK gevoted haben, komm ich garnicht drauf klar.. xD


----------



## neo1986 (4. April 2009)

Ich glaube schurke. alleine ist da ein pala oder dk ziemlich unmoeglich.


----------



## Thrall13 (5. April 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach Magier und Krieger


----------



## Aylz (8. April 2009)

würd die meinung noch von "Thrall1-12" abwarten.


----------



## Thí (12. April 2009)

Ich finde Priester momentan ziemlich schwierig. Auf Schatten geskillt ein absolutes Opfer für jede Melee-Klasse, auf Holy nicht gerade Spaßig...Fear - Heal - Schild - Fear - Heal - Schild usw...


----------



## .noaH## (13. April 2009)

Ich glaube auch das Priester das schwersten.


----------



## -M@st3r- (15. April 2009)

Also ich find Hexer und Priester schwierig! Spiele aber trotzdem sehr gerne mit die zwei chars ;-)


----------



## Dark evangel (15. April 2009)

der mage. der kann nur stoff tragen und hatt nicht all zu viel Hp.


----------



## Healpriester (15. April 2009)

Ich finde ja als dizi im 2v2 isses einfach nur schwer  weil alle erst auf mich drauf gehen bevor sie meinen mate (schurken) angreifen deswegen finde ich priester


----------



## Lenkradrogue (19. Mai 2009)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Wer hat Hunter angeklickt ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
17mal O.o !... hahaha! die Hm's habens am schwersten meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Naho (20. Mai 2009)

Ele-Schamie


----------



## Fr3ak3r (21. Mai 2009)

Heil-Schamane


----------



## Porthos (26. Mai 2009)

heil druide ist wieder die einfachste klasse nach dem sie wieder so rumgeheult haben das sie wieder op sind .

gebt dem dk wieder sein hots entfernen wieder.


----------



## Fvlkner (29. Mai 2009)

Warum beim Pala nur 4 stimmen??? Ist hamma schwer mit stun und bubble und weihe und so!
xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Logan


----------



## Assor (30. Mai 2009)

Von den Heilern eindeutig: Restoschamane, der Rest dagegen ist Kinderkram. 

Und das ist auch deutlich daran zu erkennen, wie die Klassenverteilung in den Topraitings ist. Nehmen wir mal de Zahlen aus der 2v2 Verteilung, dem Bracket, wo die Klassenwahl wichtiger ist als irgendwo sonst:
16.9% Druide - minimaler Feral und Moonkin Anteil
16.5% Paladin - 30% mindestens Retri
14% Priester - davon fast ausschließlich Dizi
4.8% Schamane - davon 10% Ele und Enhancer
*http://www.sk-gaming.com/arena/player/2/all/all/all/all/*


An dieser krassen Verteilung - 4x soviele Schamanen wie Druiden - erkennt man auch schon was MOMENTAN am schwersten zu spielen ist.

Bei den DDs sind Caster, Ferals und Hunter am schwersten in den Topraitings zu spielen. Meeles sind atm beinahe alle einfach nur Kopf über die Tastatur.
11k Froststrikes mit allen CDs auf mich als Restoschamanen, in Full wütenden Gear (960 Abhörtng und 24k life unbufed) sprechen eindeutig für DKs ...

Netter Screenshot von einem DK auf 2500 im 2v2 aus dem arenajunkies Forum



> I did these two in a WSG against this guy (I have the sigil). No zerker, self-buffed, unholy presence-can't remember if I had UA popped... Basically, the whole premise is:
> 
> -wait for Cinderglacier
> -wait for killing machine
> ...



Quelle: http://www.arenajunkies.com/showthread.php...7300&page=5


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Juni 2009)

Irgendwelche Witzbolde haben tatsächlich Dk angekreuzt


----------



## bruskass (6. Juni 2009)

Naja, die am schwersten zu spielende Klasse das kann man eigentlich überhaupt nicht sagen.. da jede seine vorteile und nachteile hat..

melee schamis sind scheisse in der Arena zu spielen im moment, aber sind sie deshalb am schwersten zu spielen?

Ich finde die klasse, wo man am meisten ccn muss, nie aufgedeckt werden darf 1 fail alles vorbei..

Und dazu gehören z.B der Magier und der Schurke, bei beiden muss der cc immer 100% sitzen, der Rogue darf niemals aufgedeckt werden, es darf nie was verbockt werden.

Ich würde mal behaupten eines der schwersten setups atm ist Rogue mage, eventuell rogue shadowpriest allerdings seit dem die entwaffnen können und dispersion haben, zweifel ich eig eher daran..


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (8. Juni 2009)

ich find warlock ist auch relativ knifflig geworden


----------



## Dimpfer (9. Juni 2009)

ich würde mage und priest sagen, wobei ich sagen muss, wenn der priest auf diszi is und der mage nen eis/arkan skill hat und beide ihre chars beherrschen das auch im 2v2 ein fieses mate is.

und jeder der sagt dk und pala ohh man.... ihr könnt nich spielen.

ich war mit mein mage in ein 3v3 mate mit nen dk und pala und naja, ausser sheepen und ab und zu ma frostblitz, nova und eislanze, macht man da nich viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kruschkrusch (13. Juni 2009)

Ich finde, der Schamane gehört eindeutig zu den schwierigeren Klassen, egal welche Skillung er hat (Na gut, der Heilschamie ist eigentlich noch ganz ok), wenn es darum geht im pvp die Maximale Heilung bzw. den Maximalen Schaden, bei wenig Gesundheits und Manaverlusten zu bringen (Eigentlich genau das, worauf es in der Arena ankommt).
Mit einem Schamie die 100% an Schaden/ Heilung zu erreichen ist schon eine kleine Meisterleistung von exaktem Totemtiming, was nicht sehr einfach hinzubekommen ist und auch nur sehr wenige Schamanenspieler an die Spitzen der Arenaranglisten gebracht hat.

Auf jedenfall sollte noch ein bisschen an ihm gearbeitet werden, was die Mobilität angeht, aber das ist ja eine Andere Geschichte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkgaara (14. Juni 2009)

ich denke jede Klasse ist nicht leicht zu spielen im PvP

als richtig zu spielen und nicht einfach ein dummes rumgestümpere...


----------



## Alschaffar (6. Juli 2009)

Hättest evtl. noch das Team (2v2, 3v3, 5v5) dazu nehemen sollen...Im
2v2 ist der Jäger unspielbar.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Evelex schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr


----------



## HolyTeiren (9. Juli 2009)

naja wenn man's kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.arenajunkies.com/rankings/2v2/Hunter/


----------



## C0deX (28. August 2009)

Shadowpriest


----------



## Bluebarcode (28. August 2009)

Also jede klasse ist genau gleich leicht zu spielen...die frage ist nur wie erfolgreich man mit dieser klasse spielt. Und wenn ich mir hier so anschaue wieviele hier sagen das Diszi/Warlock so schwer zu spielen sind, dann frag ich mich warunm genau diese kombi im 2on2 auf #1 steht.

Und alle die sagen dass Hunter so furchbar easy ist, sollte auch gleich mal schauen wo die hunter so stehen im 2on2  nicht so schlecht wie sonst, aber da sind noch einige klassen davor.

Also die fragestellung ist etwas falsch - man müsste eher fragen welche klasse/skillung am meisten potential für PVP hat. Und dass ein hunter mit castrandom gewinnt liegt in dem fall nicht an der imbaness des jägers, sondern vor allem am movement des spielers...aber stimmt schon wir jäger haben momentan mal bessere karten als sonst immer.


----------



## Porthos (3. September 2009)

nicht jede klasse ist gleich zu spielen .

von druiden reden wir garnicht , aber priester, pala als heiler haben es um längen besser als nen heal shamie was die heil klassen angeht .

als dd wenn man von arena ausgeht ist mit der hunter ele shamie mit am schwersten , hexer zb. ist ne klasse da kannst nen affen an den computer setzten selbst der kommt damit klar.


und wie wer geschrieben hat diszi priester ist schwer selten so gelacht spiel nen heal shamie und du wirst wie ein kleines kind schreien das sie dir den priester wiedergeben solln.


----------



## Illian1887 (16. September 2009)

Icemages als DD, früher war es auch Destruction WL. 
Heiler ganz klar der Disziplin Priest.
Easy going ist ganz klar DK/Retri


----------



## Arosk (16. September 2009)

Hunter natürlich :O


----------



## Duciducduc (17. September 2009)

kann mir einer sagen was an einem diszi schwer wird im pvp? weil spiel mir grad extra einen hoch dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burtn (17. September 2009)

priest ofc


----------



## FallenAngel198 (18. September 2009)

Duciducduc schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen was an einem diszi schwer wird im pvp? weil spiel mir grad extra einen hoch dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




In der Summe der Fähigkeiten. Auch teilweise mitunter der schnelle switch Offensiv/Defensiv. Mit der Fähigkeit Dispellen (Offensiv).

Das problem beim Priester ist einfach die Summe der Fähgikeiten. Spielt man zu offensiv (manaburnen und dispellen) ist man schnell Oom. Zu defensiv ebenfalls, da man mehr Ms-Schaden ausgleichen muss. Zusätzlich zu den Heil/Damagefähigkeiten hat man aber auch Controllmöglichkeiten bzw. Manaburns. Ich habe alle 4 Heiler in der Arena gespielt. Auch relativ erfolgreich. S2/S3 Priest Gladi S4/S5 Druid Gladi // Schamane S3/S4/S5 und Pala S6  (Pala und Schami aber nur bis 2,2k Ratings also kein Hoghrated).   

Von den Heilern ist Priest mit Abstand der komplexeste, dicht gefolgt vom Druid. Mit Druid glaubt man nicht ist aber so. Dann folgt der Schamane. Ein Paladin ist mit Abstand der einfachste zu spielende Heiler.

Lg


----------



## Cooko (26. September 2009)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Melee Shami ist keine PvP-Specc, einfach nur blöd damit PvP zu spielen.
> 
> Und ein Resto-Schamane mit gutem Gear ist stark.




ROFLOFLOFLOFL

ich sehe , das du ein gimp bist , der bisher nru 2er gemacht hat ( ich vermute dk/healdudu , hrhrhrhr)
im 3er und vor allem im 5er sind das die bösesten üebrhaupt , mit meele cleeves sind die assi böse

mages sind schwer zu spielen....hmm kann sein , aber wenn sies gut machen haben sie kranke erfolgschancen im vergleich zum shadow

da ich selba priester spiele , (diszi und shadow) bin ich für shadow/diszi , da man gegen schurken , oda warris ale heal und shadow einfahc KEINEN einzigen fehler machen darf =(

das schwere:
du darfst NIEMALS unterbrcohen werden!  es klebt ein schurke/dk an dir dran , und du bist unter 50% darfst du einfahc nciht ohne einencc gesetzt zu haben  oder fear frei zu haben unterbrochen werden! unterrbcohen , bäm bäm bäm , tot .... (zumindest mit meinem mittelmäßigen eq nich^^) 
dann musst du wie schon geschreiben offensiv/defensiv gut austrahieren , ...
in der regel musst du auch ncoh gut mit deinen recht wenigen ccs versuchen den gegner zu kontrollieren (warri/healpala -.- )
und dabei nciht oom zu gehen


----------



## Krakauer (11. Oktober 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> der mage. der kann nur stoff tragen und hatt nicht all zu viel Hp.



Ist doch egal... aber erst muss du an ihn rankommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maertyr (12. Oktober 2009)

Krakauer schrieb:


> Ist doch egal... aber erst muss du an ihn rankommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und die barriere absorbiert ja auch noch ganz nett + zusätzl. cc. 
spiele selbst einen frostmage, ele und shadow im pvp.
vergleiche ich diese drei klassen/speccs, ist der shadow mit abstand am schwierigsten zu spielen. jeder cc muss sitzen, die defensiven fähigkeiten mit z.t. langen cds müssen gut getimed werden und man muss schauen, wann man aus der form switched und wann man es lieber bleiben lässt. dazu kommt der fehlende burst, was bedeutet, dass man nicht mal ebend einen kampf mit 3x taste drücken für sich entscheiden kann, sondern die zeit mit ccs, movement und begrenztem heal überbrückt, bis da wirklich mal bewegung in die gegnerische hp-leiste kommt.


----------



## Ganen (13. Oktober 2009)

hmm finde schurke ist viel leichter zu spielen als hunter im pvp


----------



## nahkampfmoonkin (31. Oktober 2009)

eule / shadow


----------



## cTX (1. November 2009)

Priester is kacke in ´der Arena^^

bin zu low für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gut dass es noch pve gibt^^


----------



## Slyze (4. November 2009)

Naja ich persönlich finde das man ab ner gewissen Wertung einfach gut mit seiner Klasse umgehen muss und wenn man das kann ist die Klasse für den jenigen nicht schwer zu spielen. Also Skill entscheidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Porthos (10. November 2009)

ich weis zwar nicht wie es kommt das 41 man hexer angeben aber das mit abstand die billigste wow klasse


----------



## koolt (11. November 2009)

Verstärker Schamane ist im PvP am schwersten zu spielen.


----------



## Hyrasch (17. November 2009)

Destro Hexer ist ziemlich schwer geworden.

Im 2n2 vor allem bevor du was machen kannst hat dich der Rogue meist Kopfnusst,Nierenhiebed,Blendet whatever.
Vom Dk ganz zu schweigen, mit dem Ice und so kommste eh kaum wag und Antie Magie Schild, naja man kann es sich denken...
Selbst beim Warri wenn du grade kein Portal hast ! und er mit Wirbeln aufdreht und du net weg kommst, sieht es böse aus.

" World of Melleecraft " halt.


----------



## Volun (10. Dezember 2009)

ganz klar der Barde


----------



## immortal15 (4. Februar 2010)

KRIEGER versucht ma ohne skill warri zu spielen is 100 ma schwerer als priester oder ololol mage/schurke/hunter

ps.: wer hunter oder mage angeklickt hat ........sry aber sowas is epic fail


----------



## FallenAngel198 (4. Februar 2010)

Mal ehrlich was ist an Warri so schwer? Den spielt man ziemlich einfach auf 2k Rating. Charge (Slow/Rend/Ms) Charge auf CD, bei Nuke Einschreiten/Schildwall/Reflect. Und Priest vorallem als Disc ist eine schwer zu spielende Klasse, weil da Movementfehler sofort bestraft werden.


----------



## Hamburgperle (4. Februar 2010)

immortal15 schrieb:


> KRIEGER versucht ma ohne skill warri zu spielen is 100 ma schwerer als priester oder ololol mage/schurke/hunter
> 
> ps.: wer hunter oder mage angeklickt hat ........sry aber sowas is epic fail



Genau ... nen Prot im 1on1 umzuhauen als Mage, der dich drei mal stunnen kann hintereinander und dich dann mit ner fetten 2 H runterbördelt .. dann stun zu Ende .. Mage lebt vllt noch mit 20 % HP (Wenn du 25 k life und 800 ABH hast) ... einknopfmakro .. Waffe wechseln gegen Schild und 1 h ... Spellreflect ... supi ich bin ein Schaf oder halt tot als Mage ... je nachdem, was ich versucht habe zu casten.

... ich übe derzeit mit meinem Mage gegen nen Gildenwarri, weil mich die Klasse im pvp noch mehr anstinkt als nen Pala ... echt scheisse das Duell .. selbst aus dem Frostslow kommt er mit Anstürmen irgendwie raus .. kiten geht nur in der kleinen Fläche, wo er dich nicht hitten kann und nicht anstürmen kann ... wenn Du nen Mage als Gegner schwer findest, dann hast du wohl auch net so den Plan im PvP ... 


Ansonsten machen hier viele den Fehler, daß sie hier berichten, ob eine Klasse derzeit gut ist im PvP oder schlecht ... das war nicht die Frage, sondern ob sie leicht zu spielen ist ... gut in der Statistik =/= leicht zu spielen! Wenn mich jemand fragt, ob eine Klasse leicht zu spielen ist, weiß ich doch schon, daß dies kein Kandidat für nen 2,5 k rating ist.

DK zum Beispiel finde ich aufgrund der Vielzahl an Möglichkeiten nicht einfach zu spielen, trotzdem ist er, wenn man ihn beherrscht, echt gut. Nen Pala hingegen finde ich im 1on1 relativ einfach zu spielen, da man häufig die selben Fähigkeiten nutzt, die man gut mit Makros und keybindings auf vllt. 8 oder 9 Tasten bekommt. 

So long


----------



## Haramann (11. Februar 2010)

Retri wtf..
Wenn man Bubble oder Handauflegen nich findet kann das böööösee enden..
Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung...
Nene Spaß beiseite, ich tippe mal der Priester/Mage.
Frostmages können entweder übertrieben gut oder übertrieben schlecht sein, mittendrin gibts net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Priest hab ich des Gefühl wenn die ihre Bubble/Insigne nich haben dann sind die n 1.hit.opfer


----------



## CASTLES (14. Februar 2010)

hängt einfach zuviel von match up, map usw. ab... umfrage eher sinnlos


----------



## Slox (15. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin spiele den Magier und ich fand ihn am Anfang recht schwer zu spielen, 
unter anderem, weil man auch so viele Fähigkeiten hat.

Allerdings ist der Magier extrem mächtig, wenn man ihn beherrscht.


----------



## Slox (15. Februar 2010)

Dark schrieb:


> der mage. der kann nur stoff tragen und hatt nicht all zu viel Hp.



Das kann ich leider nicht unterschreichen...der Magier hat zwar Stoffrüstung ok...

Aber das mit dem Leben ist ein Fehler der Unwissenden.

Gut der Magier hat vielleicht nur 24k Life mit gutem EQ....ABER!!!!!

Der magier hat alle paar Sekunden eine EISBARRIERE die ihm ~5k dmg Absorbieren lässt...also das ist eig. sogar besser wie 5k mehr life xD

Vorraussetztung ist allerdings: Eisbarriere wird nicht gedispellt & der Magier ist Frost geskillt

nehmen wir mal an der Magier hat wie die anderen klassen 27-28k life mit gutem eq...dann hast du mit Eisbarriere ca. 34k life....xD bzw. 34k die die Gegner machen müssen bis du kippst

+ Eisbarriere
+ Spiegelbilder
+ Unsichtbarkeit


----------



## neophyter (15. Februar 2010)

Mage und Priest sind IMHO am schwersten zu spielen. 
Hauptsächlich wegen dem riesigen und sehr breit gefächerten Fähigkeiten-Arsenal. Grad beim Priester dauert es etwas bis man in der Arena weiß, welche fähigkeit jetzt einzusetzen ist und welche nicht. Einmal "vercastet" kann das ganz schnell das Aus bedeuten.

und ... ehrlich Leute ... wer Hunter oder DK angeklickt hat gehört geschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei den Klassen gibts ja wohl gar nichts was irgendwie schwer ist. Beim Hunter ist das schwerste dem Pet klar zu machen was es jetzt hauen soll und beim DK ist das schwerste den einen Keybind auf der Tasta zu finden und diesen zu treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Spiele Priest)


----------



## Slox (16. Februar 2010)

neophyter schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich wegen dem riesigen und sehr breit gefächerten Fähigkeiten-Arsenal. Grad beim Priester dauert es etwas bis man in der Arena weiß, welche fähigkeit jetzt einzusetzen ist und welche nicht. Einmal "vercastet" kann das ganz schnell das Aus bedeuten.



Kann ich nur unterstreichen (bin Magier).

Aber wenn man dann den Bogen raus hat, mit seinen
Fähigkeiten umzugehen, ist man eine starke Waffe.


----------



## SonjaaazZ (22. Februar 2010)

Würd auch sagen Priester... Sorry, aber NIEMALS ein Schurke!!!!! 
Der kann sich easy durchschleichen wo andere sich mühsam durchkämpfen müssen^^    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denkt da wohl mancher, der Schurke denkt lacht sich ins Fäustchen^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Da kann man auch damit leben dass man vielleicht mal von nem pala platt gemacht wird - ich als Schurkin zumindest^^...


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (22. Februar 2010)

Ganz klar Schurke! Die sterben schon wenn ein Paladin an den vorbei geht.


----------



## Nami-Chan (4. März 2010)

ich kann nur aus eigener erfahrung sagen Schattenpriester und Druide Moonkin
I can only say from their own experience shadow priest and Druid Moonkin


----------



## Eryas (11. März 2010)

Schamanen sind schon vergleichsweise schwer zu spielen. Aber es kommt auch immer aufs Raiting an. Ein Freund spielt Verstärker im 3v3 mit BM-Hunter und Holy-Pala auf ner 2000er Wertung und es geht eigentlich recht gut voran. Bis 1800 sollte eigentlich mit jeder Klasse (nicht mit jeder Kombo!!!) machbar sein.


----------



## Slox (12. März 2010)

Also ich find es als Warlock auch ziehmlich schwer, mat hat zwar Fear und Teleport aber man steckt z.B. weniger ein wie Mage.
Als Warlock macht man zwar guten Schaden aber hat wenig defensive Skills. Natürlich geht es ab einem bestimmten Equipbereich wesentlich leichter,
und man healt sich auch schön als Dotlock....aber trotzdem schwer. Außerdem hat man nur Insignie (außer Teufelsjäger) gegen CC.


----------



## Shikai_<3 (2. Mai 2010)

Ich finde, in der Arena kommt man am besten mit allen Klassen klar wenn man genung Reaktion hat und weiss was machen, wenn der Gegner Skill XY einsetzt.

Ich selber spiele einen Jäger, habe keine Chance gegen einen Pala, aber darum ist Jäger nicht die schwierigste Klasse. Man könnte auch sagen: 

Welche Klasse ist die einfachste zum spielen, klar gibt es Klassen die halt länger überleben als andere (Stoffis und Plattenträger im vergleich)

Aber Stoffis z.B. Shadow-priest's können Entwaffnen, Wirkung -> Krieger haben keine Chance.

Find ich wieder mal ein unnötiger Thread.


----------



## Rikkui (3. Mai 2010)

Feral!! 

MUh!

und ich finde jede heal klasse is leicht zu spielen

zb Baum.. einma alle dots drauf schafft man den solo fast garnet


----------



## Star.20 (24. Mai 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach der Priester.

Am umfangreichsten in allen Punkten, ziemlich viele unterschiedliche Spells,
mit denen man erstmal klarkommen muss.. :b

ps: wer noch einmal hunter schreibt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ziceeth (15. Juli 2010)

Disziplin - Priester ist sehr schwer down zu bekommen.

Fakecast - Fakecast - Fakecast ...

Wenn du nen Inlinecounter frisst, liegste schon sogut wie im Dreck,vorallem wenn Schmerzensunterdrückung auf CD ist.


----------



## Avaranji (10. August 2010)

Kombinatorisch gegenüber anderen Klassen wird wohl (imho) vom Shadow-Prist die komplexeste Spielweise erwartet. Ob er dadurch auch schwieriger zu spielen ist kommt natürlich auf das Können und die Erfahrung an. CC und Dispell bringen viele Klassen ziemlich auf die Palme. Daher klebt in der Regel auch immer mehr als ein Gegner an mir.


----------



## Zanny (11. August 2010)

Avaranji schrieb:


> Kombinatorisch gegenüber anderen Klassen wird wohl (imho) *vom Shadow-Prist die komplexeste Spielweise erwartet.* Ob er dadurch auch schwieriger zu spielen ist kommt natürlich auf das Können und die Erfahrung an. CC und Dispell bringen viele Klassen ziemlich auf die Palme. Daher klebt in der Regel auch immer mehr als ein Gegner an mir.


they see me trollin.....


----------



## Dominau (12. August 2010)

Kommt ganz auf den Spieler an.
Wenn jemand sehr gerne Caster spielt wird er mit denen sicherlich auch besser spielen können.
Da wird er nicht so viel Erfolg haben mit einem Meele.
Genauso umgekehrt.

Rein von der Klassenmechanik würde ich auf den Druiden tippen.
Viele Gestalten die man erstmal lernen muss. Dazu muss man noch wissen welche Spells in welcher Stance sind.

Könnte aber auch Priester sein.


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2010)

Die Umfrage ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell, Schami ist fast ganz oben :O


----------



## asmolol (13. August 2010)

eindeutig* warri* mit dem ganzen stellungswechseln ect. danach *diszi.*


am leichtesten? *rogue, dk* und (meiner meinung nach) *mage. *


----------



## Gerdigerd (29. August 2010)

Man merkt kaum dass hier großer Frust gegen Druiden vorhanden ist.Er ist sehr sehr stark,ja.Gegen gute Gegner mit silence/stun und anschließendem burst output ist es viel viel mehr als ein paar hots setzen,genauso gegen alle die hots entfernen oder ms/burst combos.


----------



## Bloodangel80 (2. September 2010)

Also ich kann nur aus sicht eines dotlocks sprechen , aber ich denke Priest/Mage/Hexe ist am schwersten (weil du einfach fast immer um dein Leben rennen darfst) . Also wer DK/Pala/Hunter/Warri gewählt hatt ist mit den Klassen entweder net vertraut oder will nur ein wenig "Mimimi" machen.


Greetz Blood


----------



## Loomie (5. September 2010)

hey,
also ich find auch den diszi am schwersten
ist meiner meinung nach keine pvp anfängerklasse
es gibt sehr viele möglichkeiten und fehler schleichen sich schnell mal ein
das nicht wie immer alle sagen face roll
und besonders im 2on2 sehr schwer wenn dein partner nur nen halber dd ist, weil er noch weniger plan hat als du selbst^^

lg


----------



## Amraam (5. September 2010)

hexenmeister.

Dämoskillung kannste momentan pvp mässig (fast) in die tonne klopfen.

Destro liefert mäsigen/guten burst, das wars dann aber auch, überlebt der gegner (hallo abhärtung ^^) die ersten par sec, tja....

Gebrechen , gegen gute Burst gegner (Hallo schurken , Hunter ^^) wars das auch.


----------



## Tragoile (6. September 2010)

Amraam schrieb:


> hexenmeister.
> 
> Dämoskillung kannste momentan pvp mässig (fast) in die tonne klopfen.
> 
> ...



hahahahahaha

Deswegen sind Locks ja momentan die beste Klasse in der Arena
Manadrain, nie oom und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besonders, wenn Destru's nur am drainen sind
Dann kriegt man 20% weniger Schaden solange man nicht dumm ist...
Ausserdem hat man als Destru durch Netherprot bei Spellcleaves 30% weniger DMG
Und als Affli verdammt viel selfheal und einen nichtdespellbaren CC 



Und welche Klasse schwer ist kann ich auch nicht sagen, gibt immer ein paar zu leichte Speccs


----------



## Amraam (7. September 2010)

ok, dann möchte ich zugerne wissen, 

1) wie ich mein pet davor bewahre "einfach mal so" umgebrezelt zu werden.

2) wie man effektiv mit einer Dämo-skillung pvp betreiben kann.


----------



## loler (7. September 2010)

Amraam schrieb:


> ok, dann möchte ich zugerne wissen,
> 
> 1) wie ich mein pet davor bewahre "einfach mal so" umgebrezelt zu werden.
> 
> 2) wie man effektiv mit einer Dämo-skillung pvp betreiben kann.



1) das gleiche kannst du auchn hunter fragen
2) frag mal nen fury warri wie er pvp betreiben kann


----------



## Wolfmania (7. September 2010)

@Amraam: mit Hexer kann ich am Besten PvP betreiben und fühle mich fast IMBA, denn man hat für alles eine Antwort - Skillungen Gebrechen oder Zerstörung, beide sind super, habe beide als Dual. Als Begleiter wähle ich Sukkubus oder Hund, bei größeren BG's Wichtel. Der Gegner ist quasi immer unter Kontrolle, Respekt hab ich nur vor Schattenpriestern und Schamanen mit Ele-Skillung.
Dagegen ist ein Diszi Priester sehr schwer zu spielen, auch Schurke braucht viel Übung und ist sehr equip-abhängig.


----------



## Tragoile (10. September 2010)

Amraam schrieb:


> 1) wie ich mein pet davor bewahre "einfach mal so" umgebrezelt zu werden.



Es gibt so einen tollen Zauber namens Lebenslinie.
Und auch einen Heiler, ja der heilt öfters mal und kann auch das Pet mal mit einem Zauber beglücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (11. September 2010)

Wird hier WoW in zusammenhang mit Schwer gebracht?...


... xd


----------



## NewMage (23. September 2010)

loler schrieb:


> 1) das gleiche kannst du auchn hunter fragen
> 2) frag mal nen fury warri wie er pvp betreiben kann



:-) Antwort 2 = geil! :-)
Könnte da noch den Holy Priest hinzufügen


----------



## Zappler (24. September 2010)

meiner meinung nach ist der shadow am "schwersten" zu spielen. naja wenn man es schwer nennen kann.. 
es war auch mal schwer den lk umzuahun.. muhaa xD


----------



## xRf (24. September 2010)

Zappler schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach ist der shadow am "schwersten" zu spielen. naja wenn man es schwer nennen kann..
> es war auch mal schwer den lk umzuahun.. muhaa xD



Es heisst schwierig, denn es hat nichts mit schwer (Gewicht) zu tun.

Schliess mich aber deiner Meinung an (;


----------



## Jokkerino (25. September 2010)

Wieviele Stimmen Schamanen haben..lächerlich. Beastcleave, ele..lolz


----------



## Zanny (26. September 2010)

Wenn noch einer Shadowpriest sagt flipp ich


----------



## Wolfmania (27. September 2010)

Schattenpriester ist ziemlich einfach, spielt sich ähnlich wie Gebrechen-Hexer. Disziplin ist deutlich anspruchsvoller - Schamane finde ich nur Elementar leicht, Verstärker komm ich nicht so gut klar im PvP, dann lieber noch Heilen als Schami...


----------



## Lemonskunk (7. Oktober 2010)

Nen Krieger richtig gut ( damit meine ich wirklich RICHTIG GUT ..timing etc) zu spielen ist ne Herausforderung.




Wobei man in diesem Spiel der absolute PVP-Veteran sein kann, ohne vernüftiges Gear reisst man NICHTS !!!!!...somit ist das mit dem "schwer" ansichtssache.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

ich sag Priest

leute es heißt am schwierigsten & schwierig !


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Oktober 2010)

Lemonskunk schrieb:


> Nen Krieger richtig gut ( damit meine ich wirklich RICHTIG GUT ..timing etc) zu spielen ist ne Herausforderung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das stimmt so nicht ! Klar sollte man nicht mit grünen Sachen und 15k Leben in 80er BG's gehen, aber schon die Ehre-Teile reichen um vernünftig & gut zu spielen. Außer man will 1800+ rating spielen, das is logisch.


----------



## Zanny (8. Oktober 2010)

Ele
True Story.


----------



## Graggi (10. Oktober 2010)

Firemage und feraldudu


----------



## Kersyl (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann dir nur sagen welche klasse das genaue Gegenteil ist: restro druide.
Selbst wenn man interruptet, CC´d, Hots despelled schaffens die drecks bäume doch immer wieder zu überleben.
Ich wart bis cata bis ich weiter pvp mach^^


----------



## Nuxxy (22. November 2010)

Sicher nicht, Druids sind schwer zu spielen, nur weil sie so aussehen als wären es kuschelbäumchen die Hots machen, stimmt nich wirklich
Am einfachsten is Defenitiv warr, solange man nich zu dumm zum interuppten und Reflecten is, und @ Lemonskunk, Warrs brauchen kaum Skill
Dk is auch nich schwer, Dots drauf, zum richtigen moment silencen, interuppten und draufbashen = np
Destro lock, sag ich nur, kann jeder, Fearen drain gg
Hunter sind dann schon etwas schwerer, vorallen gegen klassen wir Warr, Dk und Rogue
Pala, Ret is immernoch sehr faceroll, Heal is schwerer, Prot is naja, 1 2 3 drücken win
Schurke, ist sehr schwer, vorallen weil mein heutzutage von allen anderen recht gut aufs maul bekommt, dann Cd's und Stuns müssen immer gut getimed sein, genau wie energie und Combo points
Priest is definitv auch sehr schwer, weiß ich von meinem 2on2 Mate, is echt nich leicht
Shaman, geht, Ele und Enh ist in meinen Augen Faceroll wozu man Skill braucht
Mage is klar am schwersten, kann ich selber nur bezeugen, CC und alles, ziemlich schwer, und wenn du mir jetzt sagen willst das Fire mage skill braucht, hast du es noch nie gespielt


----------



## Varagon (22. November 2010)

Natürlich hat jede Klasse ihre Conterklasse?!
Sonst würde ein 5on5 so aussehen

Warlock (Affli), Warlock(Destro), Warlock(Demo), Warlock(ungeskillt, ungesockelt und unverzaubert) und Warlock(nackt)...

;D


lg


----------



## Chirogue (22. November 2010)

Meiner meinung nach frostmage... man muss iwssen, wann man cd´s zünden kann




wer deahtknight klickt is echt failed!


----------



## Nuxxy (1. Dezember 2010)

Jo, mage is defenitiv das schwerse *g*

Deathknight muss man nicht klicken, du rennst auf deine Gegner zu und die sterben sowieso bei dem Anblick schon


----------



## Bismark72 (2. Dezember 2010)

Bin für Priester. Spiele ich seit eh und je, und hasse PvP, weil ich immer verliere. Da es an mir nicht liegen kann, muss die schwerste Klasse der Priester sein. 

PS: Es baut mich auf, dass der Priester das Ranking der schwerstzuspielenden PvP-Klasse auch ohne meine Stimme anführt.


----------



## Marantz (6. Dezember 2010)

Also ich habe den Priester gewählt... jedoch verstehe ich die aktuellen!!! (vor Ewigkeiten war 
das mal anders) Aussagen zum Todesritter nicht, dass es ja so eine unfassbar einfach Klasse ist. Wenn man die Bilanz der letzten PvP Saison sich anschaut (SK-Seite z.B.) haben die DKs da nicht gut abgeschnitten und auf einschlägigen Seiten wurde die Klasse auch nur in bestimmten Konstellationen als gut beschrieben. Unser Team (Warlock, Schurke und mein Diszi) haben jedenfalls nie Probleme mit den Herrschaften gehabt---nach etlichen Veränderungen, finde ich zumindest, ist diese Klasse nun wirklich nicht mehr übermenschlichgöttergleich.. aber ist nur meine Meinung - flame on


----------



## Ilidianor (11. Dezember 2010)

Das Thema ist einfach nur lächerlich!
Welche Klasse ist am schwersten zu spielen? 
Da wird jeder seine Main Klasse angeben.
Jede Klasse ist einfach zu spielen aber schwer zu meistern....


----------



## DerechteErec (29. April 2011)

Eindeutig Frostmage! Zumindest ich persönlich komm da gar nicht drauf klar...


----------



## Niklasx (8. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## Niklasx (22. Mai 2011)

pauschal sagen kann man das eh nicht. außerdem macht es nochmal nen enormen unterschied wie du pvp spielst. ein bg ist nicht mit arena zu vergleichen.

ziemlich schwer finde ich persönlich druide und schurke, da die beiden sehr viele verschiedene skills haben die optimal getimed werden müssen.
beim dudu kommen die verschiedenen gestalten noch dazu, wo auch jede ihre cc-skills hat und abgepasst werden müssen zur situation.
werden die beiden klassen aber gut gespielt, sind sie imo fast unbesiegbar. der dudu noch mehr als der schurke durch seine heals (gesundung ist jetzt nicht sooo der burner^^)


----------



## KaiAllard (30. Mai 2011)

Zum Heilen finde ich Holy Pala am fürchterlichsten. Gegen CC-starke Gegner hast du einfach nix am Start - vor allem wenn du noch mit nem DK zusammen spielst 

Frostmage kann ich nicht verstehen. Spiele selber einen in ner Fun-Kombi mit nem Arkan-Mage zusammen (er Dmg, ich Opfer) und macht meist fun - nur Schurken sind ziemlich übel für uns...


----------



## Nema-ZdC (2. Juni 2011)

Also erstens ich spiele nur Holy-Paladin im PvP (Ranked BG, Arena). Aber meiner Meinung nach ist der Jäger der schwerste zu spielende Char in der Arena (BG jetzt nicht wirklich, aber ich bleibe mal bei der Arena).

Begrünund: Keine andere Klasse hat dermaßen viele Möglichkeiten (Sprich Fähigkeiten) wie der Jäger im Fernkampf/Nahkampf und per Pet etwas zu tun. Jäger haben einfach unglaublich viele Fähigkeiten (Knöpfe zu drücken) und sind dazu noch einfach zu countern durch Movement, sprich auch noch selbst sehr auf Movement angewiesen. 

Die wenigsten Jäger kriegen das auch anständig hin sag ich mal.


----------



## Niklasx (2. Juni 2011)

KaiAllard schrieb:


> Zum Heilen finde ich Holy Pala am fürchterlichsten. Gegen CC-starke Gegner hast du einfach nix am Start - vor allem wenn du noch mit nem DK zusammen spielst
> 
> Frostmage kann ich nicht verstehen. Spiele selber einen in ner Fun-Kombi mit nem Arkan-Mage zusammen (er Dmg, ich Opfer) und macht meist fun - nur Schurken sind ziemlich übel für uns...



kann ich nur bestätigen.
holy-pala ist recht schwer, da du eben keine hots hast. für mich als hexer/schurke sind palas am einfachsten zu cc´n und am heilen zu hindern.

mages sind schwer zu spielen. jedenfalls wenn man ihr ganzes repertoire ausschöpfen will und all seine cd´s perfekt aufeinander abstimmen will.
ist ähnlich wie beim schurken, nur das ein mage imo ein paar mehr sachen mit cd´s hat.


----------

